# [Okular] Problema con pdf en  webs (semi-resuelto)

## pcmaster

Hola,

Hace algún tiempo substituí acroread por okular, ya que el primero causaba algunos problemas, como bloqueo del navegador durante la carga de los archivos, y sólo abría el primero, para abrir un segundo enlace a un .dpf tenía que cerrar el Firefox y volver a abrirlo.

Con okular dichos problemas han desaparecido, pero hay uno nuevo. Supongo que es por causa de no tener un plug-in en el navegador, que hace que los archivos pdf se abran aparte.

El problema es que, si en una web hay un enlace a un archivo pdf, éste se carga correctamente, pero si ese .pdf tiene un índice con enlaces a otros .pdf, éstos no pueden cargarse, y okular muestra un mensaje de error diciendo que no encuentra el archivo file:///tmp/loquesea.pdf

¿Conocéis alguna solución?

----------

## pcmaster

Hola de nuevo, he encontrado un apaño que puede valer:

Si se hace click en el enlace de la página web, Firefox descarga el archivo.pdf al directorio /tmp y le pasa el enlace a Okular, el cual lo presenta. Pero si en ese archivo se hace click en un enlace, entonces Okular busca el nuevo_archivo.pdf en el mismo directorio /tmp y no lo encuentra.

Si en vex de hacer click en el enlace de la web, se copia la URL y en Okular se selecciona Archivo->Abrir y se le pone la URL, Okular descarga el archivo pdf directo d eInternet (en vez de hacerlo Firefox), con lo que Okular está accediendo a http://url/archivo.pdf. Al hacer click en el enlace del pdf al nuevo archivo, accedea  http://url/nuevo_archivo.pdf y esta vez sí funciona correctamente.

Así que para solucionarlo, bastaría hacer que Firefox, en lugar de descargar el archivo y pasarle a Okular, la localización del archivo descargado en el disco, Firefox lanzase Okular y le pasase directamente la URL del archivo .pdf, para que la descarga la realizase Okular.

¿Alguien sabe cómo cambiar este comportamiento en Firefox, si es que se puede?

----------

